# Pronunciación Mèxic



## krloszz

Pues un saludo a todos, yo recientemente supe que la familia de mi abuelo provenia de Mallorca, asi que me he interesado mucho en el idioma que hablan en las islas Baleares, aunque bueno, en internet y asi encuentro muchisimas referencias directamente al Catalán (y no al Balear, aunque a mi parecer y sin animos de ofender ni entrar a controversias políticas es lo mismo para mi Catalán, Valenciano y Balear) , ademas de que siempre me ha parecido Barcelona como una de las ciudades donde me gustaria vivir, como sea, recientemente estuve viendo que México en catalán es Mèxic, y yo sabia que la x se pronuncia como una 'sh' inglesa, aunque leyendo en la Wikipedia en catalán me encontre con esto: 

En català, la _x_ de "Mèxic" sovint no representa el so original, sinó la consonant doble /ks/ o col·loquialment la fricativa postalveolar sonora.

Entonces, significa que no seria 'Meshik' si no 'Mexik', asi como Mexique en francés, entonces mi pregunta es, ¿Cuál es la pronunciación correcta de Mèxic? y ¿generalmente como se pronuncia la 'x' en catalán?

Gràcies per la seva ajuda per endavant, una salutació


----------



## betulina

Hola,

La pronuncia correcta de la 'x' de _Mèxic_ en catalán, en todos los dialectos, es como dice Viquipèdia: /ks/

Sobre la pronuncia de la 'x' en general, puedes echar un vistazo a estos dos hilos en los que se habló de ello:

La letra X

¿Cómo se lee la x?

Si te queda alguna duda, por favor, haz preguntas en aquellos mismos hilos.

Saludos.


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Aunque la pronunciación correcta de la *x* está perfectamente explicada en los hilos a los que remite *betulina*, me gustaría comentar que, no sé por qué, *Mèxic *es una palabra un poco especial, pues hay muchas personas que la pronuncian como si se escribiera _*Mègic*_. (La *g* catalana delante de *e*, *i* se pronuncia como _Jean_ en francés, por ejemplo).


----------



## ernest_

Namarne said:


> no sé por qué, *Mèxic *es una palabra un poco especial



Porque históricamente la 'x' castellana no se pronunciaba 'ks' sino 'sh', sonido que más tarde se convirtió en el de la 'j' actual. En catalán me imagino que 'mègic' es la pronunciación histórica i 'mèxic' la pronunciación ortográfica, que es la más habitual segun creo, aunque 'mègic' tampoco es que sea raro oírlo.


----------



## avellanainphilly

betulina said:


> La pronuncia correcta de la 'x' de _Mèxic_ en catalán, en todos los dialectos, es como dice Viquipèdia: /ks/



Jo ho pronuncio sonor /gz/.  Algú més ho fa així?


----------



## Namarne

Gràcies per l'explicació, *ernest*, desconeixia també això del castellà.


----------



## betulina

avellanainphilly said:


> Jo ho pronuncio sonor /gz/.  Algú més ho fa així?



Sí, tens raó, aquesta pronúncia també se sent molt, i, segons diu el Diccionari de Pronunciació, és per la influència de paraules com _exemple_ o _examen_. Però només les paraules que comencen amb _ex-_ seguides de vocal o h es pronuncien amb la forma sonora. 

També segons aquest diccionari, la pronúncia de "Mègic" es deu en part a l'analogia que s'estableix entre paraules castellanes que s'escriuen amb j o g i les corresponents catalanes i, en aquest cas, es deu haver vist més escrit "Méjico" que "México" en castellà.


----------



## Namarne

betulina said:


> També segons aquest diccionari, la pronúncia de "Mègic" es deu en part a l'analogia que s'estableix entre paraules castellanes que s'escriuen amb j o g i les corresponents catalanes i, en aquest cas, es deu haver vist més escrit "Méjico" que "México" en castellà.


És veritat, és molt lògic! 

lógico - lògic 
jirafa - girafa 
Jerónimo - Jeroni 
gerente - gerent 

I tantíssimes...


----------



## Namarne

(Ja no puc editar el post anterior). 

Després se m'ha acudit que no passa això amb "saxó" i "Saxònia"; almenys no em sona d'haver sentit a dir _'sajó' _ni _'Sajònia'_. És clar que tampoc són paraules tan habituals. (Només era una curiositat. Tampoc em sembla haver sentit _'megicà'_).


----------



## Interfecte

Doncs jo sí que he sentit algun cop "Mèxic" pronunciat així: [mɛ́ʒik]. Però segons el llibre d'estil de la Corporació Catalana de Mitjans Audiovisuals, només ho recullen com a pronunciació dels immigrants catalans a Mèxic.

http://esadir.cat/toponims/altrestoponims/entry_20030613191836_224/?searchterm=mexic&Criteri=Titol

Deu ser perquè allà, encara que ho escriguin amb "x", ho pronuncien amb la "j" castellana (Méjico), igual que "Oaxaca", que pronuncien "Oajaca".


----------



## krloszz

Oo, no creí que mi comentario causara tanta controversía 

Así que, resumiendo, la pronunciación correcta sería 'Meksik' (o 'Mekshik' a mis oidos), aunque debido a la influencia de la pronunciación México como /Méjico/ (que me parece espantoso que lo escriban así, pero en fin), digamos esta se ha hecho de acuerdo a una 'transferencia' (por decirlo de alguna manera) de la j castellana a la j catalana, siendo que de ser pronunciado Méjico paso a ser pronunciado [mɛ́ʒik] (como dice Interfecte arriba)...

Vaya, esto parece un asunto lingüistico mas profundo...

Moltes gràcies per haver respost la meva post (o el meu post :s), i una disculpa per no postear en catalá


----------



## Demurral

Jo sempre he pronuciat [mɛ́gzik]. És més, les altres pronunciacions em sonen rares...però deu ser cosa meva...



krloszz said:


> Moltes gràcies per haver respost la meva post (o el meu post :s), i una disculpa per no postejar en cataláà



el teu post!  això sí que és com en castellà!


----------



## geego

Casualment, el mes passat el filòleg Bibiloni va publicar un article ben complet parlant sobre la pronúncia de Mèxic. Aquest n'és l'enllaç.


----------



## krloszz

Eso hubiera ahorrado mucho de mis dudas...

Aunque para mi es demasiado ofensivo escribir Méjico en vez de México... pero en fín.

Gracias geego


----------

